# linux, bzw. in dem fall debian tutorial



## openeye (21. März 2004)

hi,


nen freund von mir möchte mit linux anfangen, hat davon aber 0 ahnung.

hab mir viele sachen selber bei gebracht und kann ihm leider nicht mehr sagen, wo ich was genau her hab und gefunden hab.

hat jemand von euch nen gutes tutorial für ihn auf lager zum einstieg in linux für bash befehle usw. was sich aber nach ner zeit auf debian spezialisieren soll?

danke euch 

viele grüße

openeye


----------



## Sinac (22. März 2004)

Hm.. also ich persönlich würde ihm nicht raten so schnell mit Debian anzufangen. Ich hatte selbst nach einem Jahr SuSE noch riesen Probleme mit dem Umstieg auf Debian.

Für den Anfang sind SuSE oder RedHat wesentlich besser geeignet.

Aber ansonsten http://www.debian.org/doc/ oder Google 

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Erpel (22. März 2004)

Vom Einstieg mit Debian rate ich auch ab.
Ne gute doku ist http://www.openoffice.de/ auch http://www.linuxwiki.de hat ne sehr gute Einsteigersektion.


----------



## BluPri (22. März 2004)

*Eine gute Grundlagenschulung*

Hallo,

eine gute Grundlagenschulung findest Du hier


http://rowa.giso.de/german/index.html 


Viele Grüße

BluPri

PS: Viel Spaß beim Lernen......


----------



## openeye (22. März 2004)

danke für eure antworten 

na ja er möchte möglichst schnell möglichst tief in linux einsteigen, und da er vor hat, sich auch bald nen vserver zu mieten, um zu testen, der auf debian läuft, wär das auch wohl das beste, es zuhause drauf zu machen.


ich selber hatte beim einstieg auf debian eigendlich nicht so große probleme.

mein einziges problem ist im moment das rebooten beim systemwechsel 

da schafft aber bald nen 2t rechner abhilfe.


gibts noch weiteren interessanten lesestoff? 


viele grüße

openeye


----------



## Thorsten Ball (22. März 2004)

Hallo,

kannst mal bei den OS-Tutorials schauen, ich hab eine kleine Referenz für Bashkommandos zusammengschrieben.
Dann gibt es auf debianforum.de und debianhowto.de noch Tutorials & How-To's für Debian.

Grüße,
Thorsten


----------

